# Decent riding in Erie PA



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

*Decent riding in Erie PA ??*

Meeting family in Erie for the weekend at the end of the month, and wanted to get some riding in. Should I bring the road or MTB (can't bring both)

Thanks for your time

Drew


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 26, 2012)

*Road*

Take the road bike. There is not really any trails around Erie but there is plenty of back roads to take.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

*Yaay*

Someone finally responded, thanks 

I will map some back roads.

Cheers


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 26, 2012)

Do you know where in Eire? I would recommend riding around Presque Isle Park for a pretty flat ride. I use to ride from Edinboro to Eire which is close to a 20mile ride that had some long hills.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

were staying at a hotel downtown on East 6th St, a ride around Presque park looks nice and easy.

Perfect, thanks.


----------

